# Sticky  What Music Defines YOUR EXPERIENCE of Your Generation?



## Thalassa

In the last days of disco, my Boomer mom was rocking out to Ozzy and Steeley Dan and so forth. While disco defined the late 70s for some of her generation, my mom was one of those guitar rock people.

I don't consider grunge my music just because I got my first kiss in the 90s. I am not that old, I was too young for the Seattle scene though I was old enough to be aware of it, and the first music that really reached out to me and said "son, this is your generation" (even though I am a daughter) was the electronic boom in the late 90s as well as feminist alt rock and early 00s bands like Interpol and the White Stripes. So even as I get older, I identify with Crystal Castles and Lily Allen as I once did with the Chemical Brothers and Tori Amos.

The electronic mainstream music of the late nineties was the first that ever rattled me to the point of feeling a future of myself and my peers In power coming on. Something about it was so alive to me, in a way that didn't feel like it was actually the music of people just a bit older than me. Like I always feel like grunge belongs to people who could be my older brother and sister.

How about you?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

fourtines said:


> *What Music Defines YOUR EXPERIENCE of Your Generation?*


Why are you yelling?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Double post, lol.


----------



## Bluefireluv

Music from disney movies...yep xD


----------



## Thalassa

He's a Superhero! said:


> Why are you yelling?



I am not yelling. I am emphasizing. In another thread, some one basically said people born before 85 were angsty grunge asshats more likely to commit crimes in their teens.

Actually, a lot of my peers listened to pop or R&B (I have noticed a lot with early Gen Y in the South, many of my peers listen to a strange combo of hip hop, R&B, and country, nothing angsty about that...) And I know that I and many others born between approximately 79 and 85 listen to a lot of electronic. My most played station on Pandora has seeds like Phoenix, Massive Attack, The Knife, Royksopp, Sia, Crystal Castles, Yeah Yeah Yeahs, Xx, MGMT, M83, Lily Allen and The Sounds. I identify my generation primarily by young adulthood, 18-35, not puberty. As far as I am concerned, Florence and the Machine are more my generation than Rage Against the Machine.

But like there are people born my same age range who primarily listen to gangsta rap and rap metal.

There actually is not one single generational subculture, and I personally think it's a complete logical fallacy to group even the oldest members of Gen Y in with the Seattle grunge scene of their late childhood or puberty. That is Gen X.

I saw a Boomer on here talk about how she was too young to be a hippie. Same with my mom. My mom wasn't even in high school when Woodstock happened!

And even some of the Boomers who were young adults during that time listened to Motown and the Beach Boys, not Jefferson Airplane.


----------



## Mammon

Epic orchestrated music mostly. That's the stuff right there. Music made on the emotions and thoughts they should bring forth. Music is all about emotions and if done right it's really powerful. I mean, this kind of music is true art. It never gets old lol

I also listen to lots of Chillstep and some dubstep and the occasional good song here and there, which is damn seldom.

So, you'll find me listening to this kind of music when I'm 50+ ^.^


----------



## mimesis

As a teenager (80s) I listened to Joy Division, Japan, New Order, David Bowie, Depeche Mode, U2, Talk Talk, Talking Heads, Propaganda, Pixies, Clan of Xymox, Cocteau Twins, Dead can Dance, Trisomie 21, Blue Nile, (Otis Redding, Surpremes, Marvin Gaye,) Philip Glass, Steve Reich, then (90s and >) Red Hot Chili Peppers, REM, The Orb, Underworld, Spooky, Chemical Brothers, Fluke, Leftfield, Ritchie Hawtin, Massive attack, Urban Dance Squad, Parliament Funkadelic, Sly and the Family Stone, Acid Jazz, underground House, Techno and hardcore acid tekno, Angie Stone, Eryka Badu, Lauryn Hill, Wu Tang Clan, Wiseguys, Propellerheads, Smashing Pumpkins, more underground Techno (or EDM or whatever genre/marketing/identity label), and did I mention Techno?

In the 80s we called it all 'New Wave' (as opposed to Disco, Punk, Metal), but later (I learned) the music is devided into 'New Romantics' and 'Dark Wave' or early 'Goth'.


----------



## angelicblaze

I don't know about your second post. I'm right there in the same age range you posted and know many in that range, and post grunge/alternative music is really popular among those. Nirvana, Foo Fighters, Staind, Incubus, Seether, Hoobastank etc. Then closely followed and some may argue even more popular is Punk rock style music, Misfits, Blink 182, Green day, NOFX, MxPx my chemical romance, fall out boy etc. Though everyone is different. I don't listen to those styles of music now but during that time I thought we had the best music. Though I didn't like sum 41 and some of the bands I listed I didn't like but I know people who loved them. When I graduated there were a ton of kids sporting that preppy-skater look. There was a huge love for this one group but I can't remember it. It's a group that was formed in the late 90s and got really popular in 2000s. Their style is as if you combined blink 182 and sum 41 you'd end up with this group. There were three members and they had the biggest impact on that prep-skater look. 

My parents are in the baby boomers gen. my mom loves barry manilow and my dad is a music lover so he had everything from black sabbath to peter paul and mary.

I'm going to edit with what I liked to answer your first post, since the first part is directed towards your second:

My favorite bands as a teen were actually Korn, linkin park, and system of a down. Then the rest were just random groups I listened to on occasion but never really got into many of the ones I listed above, I liked staind on occasion, incubus, deftones, puddle of mudd, Evanescence, hinder etc. But I had a huge love for Beethoven and bach and mozart so had alot of compilations of those too.


----------



## mimesis

fourtines said:


> I am not yelling. I am emphasizing. In another thread, some one basically said people born before 85 were angsty grunge asshats more likely to commit crimes in their teens.


Lol, I guess I was an angsty teenager (and closer to suicidal narcissism suffering Weltschmerz than criminal), but I missed the whole Grunge episode, as I embraced a more positive (epicurist) outlook on life since the 90s.


----------



## Thalassa

angelicblaze said:


> I don't know about your second post. I'm right there in the same age range you posted and know many in that range, and post grunge/alternative music is really popular among those. Nirvana, Foo Fighters, Staind, Incubus, Seether, Hoobastank etc. Then closely followed and some may argue even more popular is Punk rock style music, Misfits, Blink 182, Green day, NOFX, MxPx my chemical romance, fall out boy etc. Though everyone is different. I don't listen to those styles of music now but during that time I thought we had the best music. Though I didn't like sum 41 and some of the bands I listed I didn't like but I know people who loved them. When I graduated there were a ton of kids sporting that preppy-skater look. There was a huge love for this one group but I can't remember it. It's a group that was formed in the late 90s and got really popular in 2000s. Their style is as if you combined blink 182 and sum 41 you'd end up with this group. There were three members and they had the biggest impact on that prep-skater look.
> 
> My parents are in the baby boomers gen. my mom loves barry manilow and my dad is a music lover so he had everything from black sabbath to peter paul and mary.
> 
> I'm going to edit with what I liked to answer your first post, since the first part is directed towards your second:
> 
> My favorite bands as a teen was actually Korn, linkin park, and system of a down. Then the rest were just random groups I listened to on occasion but never really got into many of the ones I listed above, I liked staind on occasion, incubus, deftones etc. But I also had a huge love for Beethoven and bach and mozart so had alot of compilations of those too.


You know lots of people born around the early 80s who still listen to the Foo Fighters and Nirvana? I mean I have friends who I have known since my teens who are a few years older, like a couple of them are even turning 40 this year, more solidly Gen X, I remember one in particular who was all about the stupid Foo Fighters when I was more into Tricky and the Prodigy...I have NEVER liked the Foo Fighters. I call them the backward New Order. I like more New Order than Joy Division, but strongly prefer Nirvana to the lame Foo Fighters. BAND THAT ALSO ANNOYS ME THAT MOST OF GEN X WORSHIPS: The Red Hot Chili Peppers. I honestly wish they had stopped at Blood Sugar Sex Magic.

ANYWAY, most of the bands you list....Sum 41, Blink 182, Incubus, My Chemical Romance, and Fall Out Boy, are neveau punk or emo, and most definitely Gen Y. Gen X is still The Ramones, Sex Pistols, Wendy O. Williams, real punk, not prep punk. Some people forget how old Gen X is. A lot were young adults in the late 70s and early 80s....

I like My Chemical Romance and so does my Gen Z nephew. He also used to love System of a Down. I bought him one of their CDs for his tenth birthday, though I would call them Gen Y, it's like me listening to R. E.M.when I was ten, though they really are Gen X.

But you do bring up that whole neveau prep punk and emo strain I failed to mention, they are assuredly early Gen Y. Gen X is still NIN and The Breeders and Sonic Youth, not Sum 41....there is this distinctive affluence and privilege to Gen Y... do you not see it even in Fall Out Boy?

Oh yeah now I am thinking about Limp Bizkit also and Kid Rock. I think "Bawitdaba" is the "Imagine" of late Gen X or early Gen Y,and I mean that sincerely.

I also love Tupac, but I think I have to classify him solidly as Gen X. 

Other fun early 00s bands who are probably still Gen X: Blue October, Seether, and Staind.

Early 00s Gen Y: Yeah Yeah Yeahs, Panic! At the Disco, and P.O.D.

Undecided: Eminem


----------



## Thalassa

"Battleflag" by Lo Fidelity All Stars is another anthem of mine. That was 98... that whole sound I think built on my expectations of music. It began in my childhood with New Wave, so naturally those of us who loved New Wave and Synth Pop (and Dark Goth according to that guy up there) would adapt our expectations towards electronic. But that intense bass sound that popped up in early Gen Y, the rap metal and deep bass in music, where does that orignate from.

I am kind of curious about the human brain now, because I am thinking what I love about music originated before age eight and between seventeen and twenty five. What exactly is so important that occurs then? Even though I love music I.heard when I was thirteen, nothing is as sentimental an romantic as what I heard in early childhood, and nothing so resonant and world view shaping as early adulthood.

I mean nothing will ever be as delusionally fresh as at nineteen, even if you are constantly learning, there is this level of amazement with one's own adulthood that happens in your late teens and or early twenties that you wi (honestly, thankfully) never duplicate. Nothing is as cool and full of promise as the mysterious wide world at the beginning of adulthood, when you break free of the frustrated oppression of adolescence.

I mean I can pretty much encapsulate my delusional expectations for life in a Jeff Noon novel and a Chemical Brothers song.

Or is THAT what being a "Millennial" means...coming of age not only in a new century but a new millennium? Having crazy wild expectations? Great Expectations. A magical future built of space age love songs.

Is that the common thread of Gen Y? Being between ten and twenty years old in 2000 and having enormous expectations of life because of it, an intense mix of hope and fear surpassing the last generation? Did Gen X have these delusions of grandeur? A brave New world? A whole new humanity?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

As a youth, I was obsessed with musical theater. I memorized the songs for a wide variety of musicals and would sing them constantly, to the annoyance of everyone around me, to be sure. 
As for the rock n roll and most of the popular music of my era, no, I couldn't listen to that because it hurt my ears. When I went to college, living in the dormitory gave me terrible headaches because the kids brought their stereos and they played a lot of heavy metal... loud. I was forced to listen to it. For the most part, I didn't like it although some of the words did seep into my brain and I wondered if the noise would stop hurting my ears if only I could climb the stairway to heaven.
Fortunately, I was too young to have gone to Woodstock. It would just have been a pain-fest for me, anyway.
Later on, I discovered my great love of all things opera. In the spring, I was walking in Iowa with a group to protest drones. I made a friend on the walk. She's from England, and she loves opera as much as I do. We walked and made up operatic arias. We decided that we were long lost twins, which we acknowledged was an odd thing, since I am 20 years older than she is! We then decided that the age gap didn't matter in our magnificent twin-hood.
I wish that I belonged to the Opera Generation, but I doubt that exists, lol.


----------



## telepariah

Alvin and the Chipmunks :wink:

Also The Beatles, The Beach Boys, Simon and Garfunkle, Melanie, The Association, Stevie Wonder, The Temptations... all these before I reached puberty.

Then Jimi Hendrix, Bob Dylan, Joni Mitchell, Led Zeppelin, Spirit, Rita Coolidge, Buffalo Springfield, The Byrds, Gram Parsons, CSN&Y, Manassas, Neil Young, The Grateful Dead, Steely Dan, The Allman Brothers Band, Sly and the Family Stone, The Band, Van Morrison, The Rolling Stones... oh shit, I would need to draw a whole blackboard sized mind map of the relationships between all the musicians I listened to like Jack Black did for the kids in School of Rock. You get the idea.


----------



## mimesis

fourtines said:


> "Battleflag" by Lo Fidelity All Stars is another anthem of mine. That was 98... that whole sound I think built on my expectations of music. It began in my childhood with New Wave, so naturally those of us who loved New Wave and Synth Pop (and Dark Goth according to that guy up there) would adapt our expectations towards electronic. But that intense bass sound that popped up in early Gen Y, the rap metal and deep bass in music, where does that orignate from.


Lol, hey I'm only quoting wikipedia. 
New Romanticism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Dark wave - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Actually proud to mention 2 Dutch bands...

Dark Wave Clan of Xymox





Rage against the Machine was founded after seeing Urban Dance Squad


----------



## monemi

I'm December 1980. The first music I got into was rave in '94. I was 13 and loved the whole scene. Grunge sort of went over my head. I wasn't sure who Nirvana was when Cobain died. I tended to get him mixed up with Bon Jovi. The Grunge scene just had nothing to do with me. I did enjoy Rage Against the Machine though. I liked Helter Skelter parties. I liked break beat, jungle, happy hardcore, dubstep, acid house and when I'm feeling nostalgic, that's the stuff I play in the house. 

Main stream music didn't have much relevance to me. I rarely knew who was who or cared. I've become more aware of main stream in recent years. The Streets, Outkast, The Black Eyed Peas, System of a Down, Linkin Park, Flobots, White Stripes, Vampire Weekend, Florence and the Machines, Metric, Lily Allen have more relevance to me. What was happening in mainstream music was stuff older people were listening to for most of the 90's. I don't think mainstream reflected on my generation and friends until the very end of the 90's and early 2000's. Before that we sort of just waited it out. 

My mother was 8 years old when Woodstock happened. How she is included as a Babyboomer... I don't even know. She was listening to Madness, Talking Heads, Culture Club, The Clash, Blondie, The Stranglers etc... I don't think she has much in common with Baby Boomers.


----------



## telepariah

I was thirteen at the time of Woodstock. And I love Talking Heads. Also The English Beat, Blondie, The Pretenders and on and on. 

But by the time I heard those artists, I was already pretty well formed by the stuff I listened to from age 13 to 20. I guess I am the tail end of that boomer culture.


----------



## monemi

What I was listening to as a teenager:





















Rave wasn't some new musical form. Just an oasis.


----------



## mimesis

monemi said:


> What I was listening to as a teenager:
> 
> Rave wasn't some new musical form. Just an oasis.


I listened to that as a 20something. 
And your mother's music as a teenager...

I didn't listen to Oasis (capital O) or any britpop, unless that includes Happy Mondays. 

Last weekend I watched the movie Sorted again on Youtube, with this tune, probably also familiar to you. 






The movie is in 7 parts

* *












You can also see Human Traffic and It's all gone Pete Tong on youtube. 







Full movie in Spoiler.

* *


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I barely remember what I liked back in 90s and realy 2000s expect Spice Girls and Linkin Park, because no one in my family allowed me to forget that fact.
As a teenager I started to be into Metal like Within Temptation, Nightwish, Kamelot and later into Dimmu Borgir, but it wasn't until my late teens that I found my true musical home through God Is an Astronaut.
I don't think Post-Rock is a good way to experience my generation, because it doesn't represent it.


----------



## mimesis

monemi said:


> I liked Helter Skelter parties.


You can find sets on youtube, if you feel nostalgic... Never been there myself, but Dave Angel is one of my favorite DJs


----------



## Arya

Anything really.... My playlists are pretty bizarre. I can go from Breaking Benjamin and Three Days Grace to Onerepublic to Owl City to the Cure to the Waterboys to Depeche Mode to Capital Cities... Maybe it's more a sign that gen. Z is thoroughly entrenched in the internet and can easily find anything on youtube, although it feels a bit strange to call myself gen. Z since I'm right on the border of Y and Z. And the other thing is that Zs and Ys seem to be perfectly fine with swapping music with their parents. My dad listens to Skrillex, and I end up listening to REM. So I guess my experience is that everybody listens to pretty much everything. I mean, sure, everyone has their favorites, but most people I know who have pretty weird mixes of music.


----------



## monemi

mimesis said:


> I listened to that as a 20something.
> And your mother's music as a teenager...
> 
> I didn't listen to Oasis (capital O) or any britpop, unless that includes Happy Mondays.
> 
> Last weekend I watched the movie Sorted again on Youtube, with this tune, probably also familiar to you.
> You can also see Human Traffic and It's all gone Pete Tong on youtube.


Rave used to be a nice mix of b-boy and hippies. Locations were scrounged up and the DJ wasn't the star so much as facilitator. We were in our groups dancing. I don't know if it was as sweet as I remember it. I know I got babied a lot by my older cousins and our friends (Started out as their friends but became mine over the years.) I got called 'Li'lun.' As in: Little One. It's funny now, but I didn't find it funny then. "I'm not little!" Movies make old skool rave look more dangerous than I remember it being. I suppose being younger than most of the crowd and having people there looking out for me colours it for me. 

My Dad's a bit older than my mother. She had her music on cassette tapes and CD's when I was a kid and my Dad's music was all on records. Rolling Stones, Led Zepplin, Pink Floyd, Supertramp, Mike Oldfield, Focus etc... I remember listening to Tubular Bells at nap time when I was little. I liked his music, it just felt ancient but was 10-20 years old as I was growing up.


----------



## Solitaire U

MY EXPERIENCE of MY GENERATION...

Gen stoner






Gen Fuck This Pin Up Shit






(Gen X by your linear definitions.)


----------



## Siggy

I, like @_walking tourist_ was an Opera kid. Pretty much all things classical as I was in the band and studied voice. I branched out into New Wave/techno pop. Listened to groups like The Human League, Ultravox, Flock of Seagulls, Modern English, U2...


----------



## yet another intj

Progressive/Post *insert genre here*


----------



## mimesis

monemi said:


> Rave used to be a nice mix of b-boy and hippies. Locations were scrounged up and the DJ wasn't the star so much as facilitator. We were in our groups dancing. I don't know if it was as sweet as I remember it. I know I got babied a lot by my older cousins and our friends (Started out as their friends but became mine over the years.) I got called 'Li'lun.' As in: Little One. It's funny now, but I didn't find it funny then. "I'm not little!" Movies make old skool rave look more dangerous than I remember it being. I suppose being younger than most of the crowd and having people there looking out for me colours it for me.
> 
> My Dad's a bit older than my mother. She had her music on cassette tapes and CD's when I was a kid and my Dad's music was all on records. Rolling Stones, Led Zepplin, Pink Floyd, Supertramp, Mike Oldfield, Focus etc... I remember listening to Tubular Bells at nap time when I was little. I liked his music, it just felt ancient but was 10-20 years old as I was growing up.


94 was also the year of the infamous Criminal Justice and Public Order Act



Criminal Justice and Public Order Act said:


> This section applies to a gathering on land in the open air of 20 or more persons (whether or not trespassers) at which amplified music is played during the night (with or without intermissions) and is such as, by reason of its loudness and duration and the time at which it is played, is likely to cause serious distress to the inhabitants of the locality; and for this purpose
> 
> 
> a) such a gathering continues during intermissions in the music and, where the gathering extends over several days, throughout the period during which amplified music is played at night (with or without intermissions); and
> 
> 
> b) “music” includes sounds wholly or predominantly characterised by the emission of a succession of repetitive beats.
> 
> complete text
> Criminal Justice and Public Order Act 1994


:laughing: epic. If a police officer had reasons to believe you were on your way to a rave, he could order you to go to the opposite direction.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

just tell the police officer that the rave was directly west and then walk east (which is where you could find the rave). hmm, me is devious.


----------



## monemi

mimesis said:


> 94 was also the year of the infamous Criminal Justice and Public Order Act
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing: epic. If a police officer had reasons to believe you were on your way to a rave, he could order you to go to the opposite direction.


Raves seem to be underground. It looks like something that has been packaged and marketed with expensive venues and crowds that look like they're attending a concert instead of a rave. Not as exciting since corporations got their hands on it.


----------



## mimesis

monemi said:


> Raves seem to be underground. It looks like something that has been packaged and marketed with expensive venues and crowds that look like they're attending a concert instead of a rave. Not as exciting since corporations got their hands on it.


You mean the underground Sound Systems. 
Castlemorton Common Festival - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Video

* *











Like Spiral Tribe.







But anyway, funny about the text was that they weren't sure if it was 'music' apparently.


----------



## mimesis

walking tourist said:


> just tell the police officer that the rave was directly west and then walk east (which is where you could find the rave). hmm, me is devious.


Haha, no the point is you were ordered to go the opposite direction of where ever you were heading.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

walk the wrong way on purpose??? and then when the cop ordered you to turn around, you'd be headed straight for the rave...:kitteh:



mimesis said:


> Haha, no the point is you were ordered to go the opposite direction of where ever you were heading.


----------



## Thalassa

monemi said:


> What I was listening to as a teenager:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rave wasn't some new musical form. Just an oasis.


You say you ignored mainstream music in the 90s but I consider this all mainstream electronic...however, not that electronic in any pure form has ever been truly mainstream in the U S. though I say it was or is in the U.K. ...this isn't mainstream compared to Third Eye Blind and Natalie Imbruglia, yet I would not call Tiesto or Prodigy underground.

I was not a raver. I went to a couple of raves and it scared me, the people on ecstasy who would not stop dancing. So I enjoyed electronic mainly in other places. I liked the fashion, the cyber punk novels and getting on line, but I could never adjust to the rave drug scene. I am kind of glad I didn't. I danced at work, I became a dancer at 18.

I carried a Japanese lunch box as my purse and cut my hair super short, had a pair of shiny silver pants and went to huge college parties instead.


----------



## Thalassa

monemi said:


> I'm December 1980. The first music I got into was rave in '94. I was 13 and loved the whole scene. Grunge sort of went over my head. I wasn't sure who Nirvana was when Cobain died. I tended to get him mixed up with Bon Jovi. The Grunge scene just had nothing to do with me. I did enjoy Rage Against the Machine though. I liked Helter Skelter parties. I liked break beat, jungle, happy hardcore, dubstep, acid house and when I'm feeling nostalgic, that's the stuff I play in the house.
> 
> Main stream music didn't have much relevance to me. I rarely knew who was who or cared. I've become more aware of main stream in recent years. The Streets, Outkast, The Black Eyed Peas, System of a Down, Linkin Park, Flobots, White Stripes, Vampire Weekend, Florence and the Machines, Metric, Lily Allen have more relevance to me. What was happening in mainstream music was stuff older people were listening to for most of the 90's. I don't think mainstream reflected on my generation and friends until the very end of the 90's and early 2000's. Before that we sort of just waited it out.
> 
> My mother was 8 years old when Woodstock happened. How she is included as a Babyboomer... I don't even know. She was listening to Madness, Talking Heads, Culture Club, The Clash, Blondie, The Stranglers etc... I don't think she has much in common with Baby Boomers.



Your mom is a cusper like my mom and uncle. Especially my uncle, who is my mom's younger brother. He is the one who showed me Devo and the Talking Heads. They are both technically Boomers. Boomers have two halves just like Gen Y.

Lol at confusing Kurt Cobain with Bon Jovi.


----------



## monemi

mimesis said:


> You mean the underground Sound Systems.
> Castlemorton Common Festival - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Video
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway, funny about the text was that they weren't sure if it was 'music' apparently.


Yeah, parties weren't money making enterprises at first. Now they're concerts that kids pay a lot of money to get into. Complete sell outs. They have all their permits, their expensive equipment and the music is contained to one room. They used to have the Happy Hardcore room, the House room etc... 





Raves started in the what, 70's or 80's? The music is surviving but the scene lost it's vibe. By the late 90's, mainstream music had improved and the scene had already lost its momentum. It's not like I was too old for it at 17/18 years old. It just didn't have the same feel. 

And yeah, their 'description' of the music is pretty funny.


----------



## monemi

fourtines said:


> You say you ignored mainstream music in the 90s but I consider this all mainstream electronic...however, not that electronic in any pure form has ever been truly mainstream in the U S. though I say it was or is in the U.K. ...this isn't mainstream compared to Third Eye Blind and Natalie Imbruglia, yet I would not call Tiesto or Prodigy underground.
> 
> I was not a raver. I went to a couple of raves and it scared me, the people on ecstasy who would not stop dancing. So I enjoyed electronic mainly in other places. I liked the fashion, the cyber punk novels and getting on line, but I could never adjust to the rave drug scene. I am kind of glad I didn't. I danced at work, I became a dancer at 18.
> 
> I carried a Japanese lunch box as my purse and cut my hair super short, had a pair of shiny silver pants and went to huge college parties instead.


I wasn't trying to prove street cred Fourtines. Just posting music from era that doesn't usually turn people off too badly. I'm not about to post 4 hours sessions on here and expect anyone to listen to the whole thing. :wink:


----------



## Siggy

Woodstock, I was just kid also. I am more of the Live Aid, Band-Aid generation:


----------



## tangosthenes

I'd say my high school years were where I define "my group's" music. 2005-2008 post-punk(Against me!,Interpol,etc, Kaiser Chiefs.) alternative(early Killers kind of stuff, Jack White stuff, etc.), and more aggressive indie stuff(Silversun Pickups). A lot of my friends liked rave-related music, I didn't like it as much though.

I've mostly grown out of it, but it's nice to listen for the nostalgia hit every now and then. That was only 5 years ago though, lol.





Ergad nostalgia


----------



## Thalassa

monemi said:


> Yeah, parties weren't money making enterprises at first. Now they're concerts that kids pay a lot of money to get into. Complete sell outs. They have all their permits, their expensive equipment and the music is contained to one room. They used to have the Happy Hardcore room, the House room etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raves started in the what, 70's or 80's? The music is surviving but the scene lost it's vibe. By the late 90's, mainstream music had improved and the scene had already lost its momentum. It's not like I was too old for it at 17/18 years old. It just didn't have the same feel.
> 
> And yeah, their 'description' of the music is pretty funny.


From what I understand, raves began as an underground scen in the late 80s. Probably a mutation of New Wave and Synth Pop....they were in abandoned buildings, stretches of land, etc. It was like mixing early experimental electronic with the punk mentality.

There were still raves like that in the nineties. My bestie went to one in New York that terrified her, and she was more of a raver than me. She said there was a lot of meth there and people writing in shit on the bathroom walls. I think she was done with raves after that. I have another friend who was a rave casualty, she actually lost her ability to form complete sentences for a few days after taking too much ecstasy. Luckily she came back. Some people I have heard of got permanent brain damage from overheating, through drugs and nonstop dancing.

If I had known of a straight edge rave scene, maybe I would have been more bout it bout it. I never understood the rave as oasis mentality. It always seemed more like rave as mental ward in a dark corner of hell.

The music to me, though, represented to me a leap in technology, in the way human beings live, and I was right...the 21st century has been a major leap, in many ways. I think it appealed to my Ni. It still does, when I hear things like Fever Ray, Crystal Castles and Royksopp.


----------



## monemi

fourtines said:


> From what I understand, raves began as an underground scen in the late 80s. Probably a mutation of New Wave and Synth Pop....they were in abandoned buildings, stretches of land, etc. It was like mixing early experimental electronic with the punk mentality.
> 
> There were still raves like that in the nineties. My bestie went to one in New York that terrified her, and she was more of a raver than me. She said there was a lot of meth there and people writing in shit on the bathroom walls. I think she was done with raves after that. I have another friend who was a rave casualty, she actually lost her ability to form complete sentences for a few days after taking too much ecstasy. Luckily she came back. Some people I have heard of got permanent brain damage from overheating, through drugs and nonstop dancing.
> 
> If I had known of a straight edge rave scene, maybe I would have been more bout it bout it. I never understood the rave as oasis mentality. It always seemed more like rave as mental ward in a dark corner of hell.
> 
> The music to me, though, represented to me a leap in technology, in the way human beings live, and I was right...the 21st century has been a major leap, in many ways. I think it appealed to my Ni. It still does, when I hear things like Fever Ray, Crystal Castles and Royksopp.


Before the late 80's, there were all night parties in the UK with drugs. I remember older ravers saying they'd been going since the early 80's. Late 80's definitely wasn't the starting point. When I started, raves were in abandoned warehouses mostly. A couple of them were busted and we had to leg it. I went out most weekends living in London off and on. I usually took ecstasy in pill form (it wasn't that hard to get pure MDMA early to mid 90's) from my cousins or dropped acid. I wasn't a fan of smoking up because that just always made me sleepy and I'd end up curled up like a cat on someone's lap all night on a dodgy mattress. I'm not very good about drinking enough fluids but they always kept on me. My parents found out what we were up to (usually when I was living in London it was because they were out of the country and my aunts/uncles or grandparents were looking after me) they were pissed but I managed to talk with them and reach a compromise. 

I enjoyed myself. I saw people having sex in public places but not drawing with shit on the wall. Friends of friends did stupid stuff like snort coke and then take crystal and then whatever else until they OD'd. But you can't fix stupid. It seemed to me that the people who got hurt, were the ones that hurt themselves. But then, maybe I have rose tinted glasses. It was PLUR and fun for me.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

Late 70's: Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, the Who, Rolling Stones, Black Sabbath/Ozzy/Dio

Early 80's: Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, the Scorpions, Queensryche, Rush, Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer.... Peter Gabriel (lol, which one doesn't fit well with the others???)


is that too many?


-ZDD


----------



## R22

Arya said:


> Anything really.... My playlists are pretty bizarre. I can go from Breaking Benjamin and Three Days Grace to Onerepublic to Owl City to the Cure to the Waterboys to Depeche Mode to Capital Cities... Maybe it's more a sign that gen. Z is thoroughly entrenched in the internet and can easily find anything on youtube, although it feels a bit strange to call myself gen. Z since I'm right on the border of Y and Z. And the other thing is that Zs and Ys seem to be perfectly fine with swapping music with their parents. My dad listens to Skrillex, and I end up listening to REM. So I guess my experience is that everybody listens to pretty much everything. I mean, sure, everyone has their favorites, but most people I know who have pretty weird mixes of music.


This is so true, and probably one of the things I love most about the present time, is how you can get any piece of information you want in seconds. I remember the days of mixed tapes and having a double tape boom box, so when you wanted to make a compilation tape you had to sit there and rewind the tape to the exact spot. My taste in music is rather varied too, I don't know that I can pin point what genre of music defines my generation since there was so much going on musically in the 70s, 80s & 90s, but here are some musicians that I listened (listen) to during those decades, in no particular order:

The Moody Blues, Elvis Costello, The Carter Family, Tom Waits, Joan Baez, Bob Dylan, Led Zeppelin, The Police, U2, Abba, Velvet Undergroud, The Pretenders, Tom Petty, Lords of the New Church, Cheap Trick, Prodigy, Ministry, Daft Punk, The Beatles, David Bowie, Cowbody Junkies, Queen, Rush, Busta Rhymes, Men at Work/ Colin Hayes, Salt n Pepa, Neil Young, Metallica, Madonna, the Eurythmics, Michael Jackson, Culture Club, Journey, Duran Duran, Bruce Springseen, Dinasaur JR, The Cure, Johnny Cash, Social Distortion, Primus, Butthole Surfers, Creedance Clearwater Revival, The Pixies, Adam Ant, Depeche Mode, Ratt, Rolling Stones, Julian Cope, Taj Mahal, Jane's Addiction, Fishbone, Dead Can Dance, 10,000 Maniacs, Royal Family and the Poor, The Carpenters, the Kinks, Loverboy, The Who, Fleetwood Mac, Jimi Hendrix, Jaydee, The BeeGees, Run DMC, Firehose, Bob Marley, Syd Barrett, Pink Floyd, Talking Heads, Chili Peppers, Soundgarden, Jesus & Mary Jane, The Breeders, Siouxsie & the Banshees, Bauhaus, The Ramones, Joy Division/ New Order, Violent Femmes, Rollins Band, Shabba Ranks, Rage Against the Machine, Beastie Boys, Joan Jett, J Geils, The Clash, L7, Bjork, Nirvana, PJ Harvey, House of Pain, Cypress Hill, all of the various 80s new wave and one hit wonders...too many one hit wonders to name...

...I do think the 80s in particular had quite a few New wave musicians where there was this emerging androgynous sexuality going on (which probably started in the late 60s/ 70s with artists like David Bowie and Freddy Mercury), but this song in particular captures that vibe pretty well, (Goodbye Horses by Q. Lazzarus). It was in the movie "Silence of the Lambs", the song Buffalo Bill was listening to during his "transformation":






Or this one from "Dead or Alive":






Or Duran Duran:


----------



## Robopop

For me the late '90s and early '00s was my formative music experience, my coming of age

I was heavily into Linkin Park, various Neptunes productions, Timbaland, Missy Elliot, Daft Punk, Basement Jaxx, Trance music, ect.


----------



## Thalassa

@monemi (and other people interested in the electronic music convo) ...I found through my favorite writer, Henry Miller, that Edgard Varese is the father of electronic music, and his work dates back to the 1920s. After listening to about 40 minutes of his music, I realized his music gave me the same inspiration of imagination that some electronic music does, I honestly wanted to compare a piece of it to The Knife's "A Tooth for an Eye" in its complexity.

I keep finding that a lot of the ideas made mainstream and really embraced by late Gen X and early Gen Y have their roots in the ideas of eccentrics and artists who were born around the turn of the 20th century. It almost seems like a lot was repressed during the mid twentieth century that only resurfaced in the late twentieth century and the early 21st century.


----------



## angelicblaze

I was born in the 80s (84) but I don't like 80s music at all, or early 90s. I just can't get into the pop or the rock. It was like two extremes. Maybe there was some middle of the road styles during that time that I am forgetting? I despised Paula abdul, Janet Jackson, micheal jackson, pat benatar, guns n roses etc. Mainly I got sick of seeing my siblings all older than me dancing around trying to be cool.. lol. I did like chili peppers though before they changed their sound. There may be a few more like that I liked.

I can get into 60s and 70s rock though, my dad used to listen to it all the time. Journey is one of my favorite bands, especially with Steve Perry, he is the best male singer I've heard, hands down.


----------



## mimesis

fourtines said:


> @_monemi_ (and other people interested in the electronic music convo) ...I found through my favorite writer, Henry Miller, that Edgard Varese is the father of electronic music, and his work dates back to the 1920s. After listening to about 40 minutes of his music, I realized his music gave me the same inspiration of imagination that some electronic music does, I honestly wanted to compare a piece of it to The Knife's "A Tooth for an Eye" in its complexity.
> 
> I keep finding that a lot of the ideas made mainstream and really embraced by late Gen X and early Gen Y have their roots in the ideas of eccentrics and artists who were born around the turn of the 20th century. It almost seems like a lot was repressed during the mid twentieth century that only resurfaced in the late twentieth century and the early 21st century.


Varese is cool and I can see why you made that connection with electronic music. And yes, I very much favor (many of) the artists born in that era. My favorite composer being Stravinsky though, and after him Debussy.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Electronic music doesn't do much for me...
but classical music... and pianos...
sigh...
My favorite composer is Chopin. Oh sigh!!!!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

This isn't long but it's a bit of music that I'll always remember from my childhood.
The Looney Tunes theme song!
Looney Tunes - Opening 3 Theme Song


----------



## Thalassa

angelicblaze said:


> I was born in the 80s (84) but I don't like 80s music at all, or early 90s. I just can't get into the pop or the rock. It was like two extremes. Maybe there was some middle of the road styles during that time that I am forgetting? I despised Paula abdul, Janet Jackson, micheal jackson, pat benatar, guns n roses etc. Mainly I got sick of seeing my siblings all older than me dancing around trying to be cool.. lol. I did like chili peppers though before they changed their sound. There may be a few more like that I liked.
> 
> I can get into 60s and 70s rock though, my dad used to listen to it all the time. Journey is one of my favorite bands, especially with Steve Perry, he is the best male singer I've heard, hands down.



Oh, Sherry!


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I consider myself closer to generation X. Bands like Def Lepard, Bon Jovi, Guns and Roses. I still like them. I was a young kid when that stuff was popular, but I identified more with music when I was young, not in high school. Then after high school I got into oldies. I also liked gangsta rap. Like Tupac, Ice Cube's The Predator, Geto Boys, Cypress Hill. Never got into grunge, and thought it was for dorks. I later appreciated some of the bands of the 90s though.


----------



## Momentz

I've never been into the mainstream music of today despite me being a part of Z - which, by the way, I've noticed a lot of the other Z individuals on here have similar tastes. Anything from the '70s will do for me, as well as underground '80's music, early '90's grunge and alternative, and plenty of more. I also have a soft spot for classical music, especially of the romantic era.

Won't even bother going into full detail.


----------



## Willtip98

I'm either tail-end Gen Y or front-end Gen Z, depending on who you ask. The only time I had been into mainstream music was 2012-2016, aka my high school years. 

My Freshman year (2012-13) consisted mainly of Gangnam style (Extremely overrated), We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together, and Call Me Maybe (Very annoying) being blasted all over the place.

My Sophomore year (2013-14) is when Miley Cyrus came in with her Wrecking ball, Katy Perry "Roared," and we finally learned what the Fox said.

My Junior year (2014-15) had Taylor Swift "Shake it off," All About That Bass, and Nicki Minaj had her Anaconda, which I thought was an all new low in music history. 

My Senior year (2015-16) had everyone doing Silento's whip/nae nae (Which I think is BEYOND abysmal), Adele said "Hello," and Justin Timberlake couldn't stop the feeling. 

Some of the worst music I've ever heard in my life, that's for sure.


----------



## Rascal01

Boomer. Doo *** and Motown Soul.


----------



## Skimt




----------



## islandlight

In the 1960s, the melodramatic/operatic style of Gene Pitney, Roy Orbison, the Righteous Brothers, and Jay and the Americans. Some songs by the Platters and Connie Francis had a similar sound.


----------



## sheepysowner

My 3 current favourite albums of the 2010s are Melophobia by Cage The Elephant, Wiped Out! by the Neighbourhood, and Norman Fucking Rockwell by Lana Del Rey. I tend to listen to the same songs over and over again, and will probably return to such music in the future.


----------



## bobbyherrington

I was an angsty teenager too


----------



## CarlitaMx

I personally was listening to nirvana and beatles, however it isn't my generation music actually


----------



## Neff90

I think minimal techno is the most popular nowadays.


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## ExoGeniVI




----------

